# Silver Streak Info



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Have a Silver Streak Lionel set; in the box; has been run, but in great shape;
box also in nice shape. What's it's value...?
Thank you in advance.
Charlie.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel used the "Silver Streak" tagline on a few sets. Are you talkin':

Lionel prewar O gauge 279E Silver Streak passenger set containing: 265E locomotive (Comm. Vanderbilt style), 261TX tender, 619 Pullman-baggage, vestibule, and 618 observation ???

You gotta start posting some pics :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

It's the newer one; 027; Gotta post picts.....got it. Usually think of these ques's when not at home....like now...where all my "goods" are. Pictures...OK.


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

UH OH.....
Set I have is the Silver Spike, not Silver Streak.....#11707.
It's confusing living in two places.
Charlie.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just did some searching and found three used sets that all sold for around $100


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

locochuk said:


> UH OH.....
> Set I have is the Silver Spike, not Silver Streak.....#11707.
> It's confusing living in two places.
> Charlie.






:ttiwwop:


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

You mean to tell me that on this forum of expert, learned, astute train specialists, no one knows what a Silver Spike #11707 set is...? Hard to believe.
Yea, I know.......pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanx B&M moderator.
(What's the secret to getting icons into the text...? Mine always end up at the title.)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just make sure that your text-editor cursor is positioned where you want the icons to go, THEN insert the icons. I'm pretty sure that will work.

Edit ...

Ohh ... when you're in the "Go Advanced" editor, use the emoticons off to the RIGHT ... those will go into the body of your text. The emoticons on the BOTTOM are those that go in the post title. I think.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

locochuk said:


> You mean to tell me that on this forum of expert, learned, astute train specialists, no one knows what a Silver Spike #11707 set is...? Hard to believe.
> Yea, I know.......pictures.




It's a train set!:laugh:

$100 bucks in x shape. Do you have the complete set?


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Will check it out:thumbsup:
Thanx TJ.....works.:laugh: (I was using bottom guys.)


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo...Big Ed...
Where in New Joizy are you...? I was born/raised in Kearny. Mom had a rooming house in Asbury Park...1950's....(pre-Springsteen).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

locochuk said:


> Yo...Big Ed...
> Where in New Joizy are you...? I was born/raised in Kearny. Mom had a rooming house in Asbury Park...1950's....(pre-Springsteen).


Edison area.

Asbury park is coming back to life you know?
They had a write up in last weeks paper about the board walk and it was packed!

I used to deliver 7000 gals of heating oil there in the late 80's and it was a ghost town!

http://www.funnewjersey.com/upload_user/NJ_BEACHES_SHORE_GUIDE/ASBURY_PARK_NJ_BOARDWALK.HTM


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice to hear. It was always a great boardwalk. I spent 11 summers there and walked the boardwalk every night.
Saw Bill Haley and the Comets at Convention Hall.....wow! The flashbacks !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So..........my question was, do you have the complete set?:dunno:


----------



## fireball 440 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Silver Streak is Tyco I have the set mid-80's, it's a freight set.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fireball,

This is an older thread. Locochuk had corrected himself in Post #4 ... he was looking for info on a Lionel O Silver Spike, not Streak. Looks like he's all set now.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## locochuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanx for the input tj.....just looked at the box...DUH! "Silver Spike"...right there.


----------

